# Bi-eyed Frenchie???



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Has anyone seen a bi-eyed French Bulldog before? I was at a dog park taking some pic when a bi-eyed Frenchie walks by me. I had to pet him and take some pictures. 



























Daisy found a friend.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

I have never seen a frenchie with two different colored eyes but he's adorable! As are all your pictures.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

That dog doesn't look all Frenchie to me. Almost looks like a French/English mix.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> That dog doesn't look all Frenchie to me. Almost looks like a French/English mix.


The built was exactly like a Frenchie, small big head, and big erect ears. Even if it was mixed with an English it still shouldn't have bi-eyes. I am thinking somewhere down the line, his great, great, great, great, great grand father or mother is part Siberian Husky or a breed that has bi-eyes.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

My first thought was that it was a mix too.. but maybe not, I don't know Frenchie genetics THAT well. Regardless, he's super cute!!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I've never seen a Frenchie with two different colored eyes but I know Boston Terriers sometimes do. Thats the only similar breed I can think of that has bi colored eyes.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I would think more likely Boston before husky LOL.......Bostons can sometimes have a blue eye...though its a fault ....so I'm guessing it can pop up in french bulldogs too


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

pugmom said:


> I would think more likely Boston before husky LOL.......Bostons can sometimes have a blue eye...though its a fault ....so I'm guessing it can pop up in french bulldogs too


hahaha, Siberian Husky was the first dog that came in mind when it comes to bi-eyes. I didn't know boston can have blue or bi-eyes.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm not sure if that's a pure Frenchie either but my goodness so many cute dogs! Great photos as well!


----------

